# Le Man 24 Hours 2006



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Guys,

Le Mans is this weekend, starting at 17:00 local time, due to the soccer coverage. The Audi diesels look well placed to win it.

http://www.lemans.org/24heuresdumans/live/pages/accueil_gb.html

http://www.speedtv.com/schedule/ind...16800&timezone=-3&subcat=&program=&usecal=yes


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, that is if they dont succumb to parts failure.:eeps:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

:clap:


----------

